# 3 hour batik quilt top



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I couldn't sleep night before last so whipped up this throw quilt for a Christmas present. This is just the top. I sandwiched it yesterday and will FMQ and bind it today.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How interesting , very nice. Lucky the person that receives it. Hope the FMQ goes well for you.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Batiks are my absolute favorite, and the black really makes them pop---I love it!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is so pretty! It looks like a stained glass window! I love vibrant colors. What is FMQ?


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

very nice! love all the differant colors


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

happyjunker said:


> That is so pretty! It looks like a stained glass window! I love vibrant colors. What is FMQ?


Thank you. FMQ = free motion quilting.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh... something on my bucket list. I've got to try that some day. Thank you for the interpretation.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I love those colors, they pop.

I tried fmq on my Janome this week and it was pathetic.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ruby said:


> I love those colors, they pop.
> 
> I tried fmq on my Janome this week and it was pathetic.


Same here the first few times when I tried it on my Janome. Then I got Bessie - my lovely 60 yo Singer and she just hums through FMQing. She has a larger throat and that makes all the difference. Now if the operator could just get a bit smoother in her starts and stops....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute and clever!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful, the colors with the black really pop!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so pretty! Can you briefly explain how you did it? Sizes and construction...please? I want to do a quick quilt with a bunch of farm/fruit/veggie fat quarters I have and this just might be the one, if you don't mind.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

I absolutely love batiks, and this looks gorgeous - almost like a stained glass window! If you can give us a quick walk through of how you did it, it might give me the motivation to do my first quilt!! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It was an easy peasy quilt to make. The batik pieces are 6.5 x 10.5" and the black are 2.5 x 10.5. Sew the two black pieces on the batik and you end up with a 10.5" square block. Lay they out with every other one turned a quarter turn and you end up with the bricks effect. I streamlined the process by cutting them all into width of fabric strips and sewing the black onto the outside of each batik. Then I cut them into 10.5" segments. That gave me four of each colour. A tutorial using small blocks can be found here: http://www.maryquilts.com/new-forest-bricks/ But I much prefer the larger ones when using bold prints.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love the brights with the black. and thanks for the instructions. 
I may have to pull out some fabrics and give this a try.

And if you have the oversized Janomes, the FMQ should be easier than with a standard sized machine. I don't think I'm good at it yet, but doing it on purses I made, has give me a bit of practice.

It's beautiful, and did the person love it?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have been debating what pattern to use for my brother's quilt...he'll be the big 60 next year and I woke up this morning thinking of this one. I printed the directions...my kind of easy quilt. I'll be shopping for batiks and then decide on border color.


----------

